

James Tenney's Wake performed by William Winant Percussion Group - RevRal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY_FAqKs6Yw

======
RevRal
".... Listen to the increase in rhythmic density caused by the longer and
longer snare drum rolls till they circle around from﻿ left to right before
beginning to overlap. When they fully overlap the process ends and the players
hit simultaneously."

The youtube comment is helpful in trying to figure out what is going on here.

